# From a Cervelo S1 - 2014 R3 or Wilier Cento Uno?



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm currently using:

cervelo s1 2009 frameset
mavic kysrium ssc sl 
SRAM Rival 2009 components

I'm itchy for a change. Where I am I can get a 2014 R3 or a Wilier Cento Uno for about the same price, and I'm thinking of moving the components over. 

What do you reckon? Which frame and is there any significant issue in moving components over (I know I might need a new crank).


----------

